# Large Hutch for the kitchen



## BACKWOODS (Oct 1, 2007)

While updating my kitchen, I reworked this hutch I built. I used the solid surface top off my island as we are going to granite. I do solid surface fab but granite gets sub'ed out.
Tks,
Steve


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey that's purdy. Welcome!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant. In UK hutches are for rabbits. We would call this unit a dresser. (Believe comes from dressing up to look fancy, ie showing off the best china)
johnep


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Jonh, in the U.S. hutches are for dishes and frying pans are for rabbits. :laughing:


----------



## woodboxs (Aug 17, 2007)

*about hutch*

Hello an welcome. That hutch looks good. If you every need advice we are here to help this site has helped me out a lot with all kinds of stuff.


----------

